# For Chocoholics



## jazzy12 (Sep 30, 2012)

i learned to make this chocolate recipe and it is my favorite. never buy store chocolate now. if i need a treat or want to make something special i make this. just because the world is gonna end doesnt mean you cant have chocolate. this is so easy a kid can do it.

make your own chocolate bar in 10 min or less

you need
9x9 brownie pan
line with piece of saran wrap

in saucepan add 
1/2 c special dark chocolate cocoa powder
1/2 c coconut oil
3T honey
1-2 tsp vanilla

gently melt coconut oil and coco powder and stir to blend. add in honey and stir til smooth and no lumps

remove from heat
add in vanilla and stir well

pour into saran wrap lined pan
pop in fridge for about 1 hr to cool
break into pieces
OR after 30 min in fridge, take out and score with knife to make uniform pieces.
store in fridge

THAT is the basic recipe
i add in some stevia with the vanilla as i like it a bit sweeter and i like to sprinkle some chopped nuts on top.

my all time fav is adding in 2-3T peanut butter when heating. chocolate and peanut butter is hard to beat.

you can also use other things to flavor like coffee crystals or a couple drops of peppermint oil, chocolate chips or chopped nuts blended in or just about anything you like. i tried a batch once with a little bit of the coffee flavoring stuff like caramel and also tried raspberry. durn good.

to me this is the best tasting stuff out there.

ive not used any cocoa powder but the special dark as it is my favorite, it makes a very rich and well flavored chocolate 'bar'.

when you -or someone you love--absolutely positively gotta have a piece of chocolate or someone will get hurt --now you can make some that will more than satisfy that craving.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I have a similar recipe but uses powdered sugar and milk powder. Makes really good dark chocolate. Melts all over your fingers though. I've been wanting to try cocoa butter instead of coconut oil to see how it turns out. Hershey special dark chocolate powder is a must in my preps.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

When feeling frisky we make fudge. Sometimes it comes our like fudge sometimes not so much. But either way it still taste good. 

it is hard on the wrist to stir it before it hardens or gets too soft. It is the luck of the draw to make fudge for us.

We never buy packaged chocolate except for chips in cookies.


----------



## jazzy12 (Sep 30, 2012)

well, i hope you guys give it a try it is the best recipe


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

jazzy12 said:


> well, i hope you guys give it a try it is the best recipe


I took a copy for my 8 year old granddaughter, she wants to cook things when she comes to visit this summer and I think she would dance for joy over making her very own chocolate. Thanks for he receipt.


----------



## jazzy12 (Sep 30, 2012)

glad you like it, your granddaughter will have fun making this.


----------

